# Paraspinal mass, ? appropriate dx code



## Kimberley (May 8, 2009)

FINDINGS:  There is complete replacement of normal signal within the T12 vertebral body and portions of the inferior endplate of T11.  There is abnormal T1 signal with hypointensity and T2 hyperintensity at this level.  Additionally, there is a large left paraspinal soft tissue mass associated with signal abnormality that infiltrates the vertebral body.  This paraspinal mass measures 6.1 x 2.4 cm in size.

724.9??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 8, 2009)

Typically, I code our paraspinal soft tissue mass' as 733.90; unless I have something more definitive.


----------



## Kimberley (May 11, 2009)

Not stated if bone or muscle?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 11, 2009)

When you look up "mass", it also directs you to..._see_ Disease of specified organ or site.  When you look up Disease and spine, it directs you to 733.90.  This is not to say 724.9 is incorrect. Usually, when I query my physicians, this fits best for them.


----------

